# Necesito un tema para mi tesis   en redes y telecomunicaciones



## billygar

Hoy en dia estoy terminando mi carrera de Ing en Redes y Telecomunicaciones, el asunto por el que decidi colocar este tema es para pedir la colaboracion de los usuarios en cuanto a ideas sobre el planteamiento de una tesis.

La verdad es que no *h*e encontrado un tema¡¡¡¡

Espero que me puedan ayudar con esto, tal vez con sugerencias o contandome que se esta investigando en el momento ...


----------



## palurdo

En su momento mi tesis tuvo que ver con RFID que aunque no es un tema nuevo siempre llama la atencion.

De todas formas si no tienes ideas trata de buscar una necesidad que no este cubierta o que su solucion se pueda mejorar.

Un buen recurso es el servicio de publicaciones de tu universidad.



tiene que ser sobre redes y comunicaciones o puede ser de electronica en general?


----------



## Scooter

Como siempre digo en estas preguntas tan absolutamente abiertas: deberías de dar tu alguna orientación del nivel de complejidad requerido o de que campo te gusta, vamos algo. No somos adivinos.


----------



## jmo

Elegir un tema para tu tesis es algo muy particular que deberás definir no solo por el tema en si, si no también por la factibilidad de concretar la tesis de acuerdo a tus medios.
No se como sera en Bolivia, pero aquí en Argentina muchas veces se utiliza la tesis como un camino para iniciarse en el mercado laboral. Tenes que tener en cuenta de que especialidades dispones en tu institución de estudio, como también quien va a dirigirte la tesis o guiarte. Poder contar con profesores o especialistas que te vayan ayudando-corrigiendo. 
De ahí que puedes elegir un tema de acuerdo a las necesidades locales o regionales. Muchas veces he visto la tesis como un trabajo de investigación arduo que nadie te pagara pero que tampoco tendrás las presiones comerciales para darle forma.
Sientete libre de elegir a que te quieres de dedicar y elige un tema de esos.
Saludos


----------



## Shevastation

Hola bueno yo estoy haciendo de tesis una evaluación de la tecnología WSN (Wireless Sensor Network) o redes de sensores inalambricos para una red de estaciones meteorológicas, WSN tiene muchas aplicaciones interesantes, se puede usar para medir la salud estructural de un puente por ejemplo, usando los acelerometros de los nodos, o ponerlo en pulseras para medir fluctuaciones en las dosis medicinales para pacientes con parkinson, para estaciones meteorológicas. Cualquier cosa avísame  saludos!.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Creo que se está confundiendo Proyecto con Tésis.

El Proyecto es el trabajo, práctico que se realiza para poder obtener el titulo de Ingeniero en una Disciplina.

La Tésis es un trabajo teórico acerca de una expecialidad concreta para poder obtener el título de Doctor en la Disciplina deseada

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesis_doctoral.

Sal U2


----------



## Shevastation

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Creo que se está confundiendo Proyecto con Tésis.
> 
> El Proyecto es el trabajo, práctico que se realiza para poder obtener el titulo de Ingeniero en una Disciplina.
> 
> La Tésis es un trabajo teórico acerca de una expecialidad concreta para poder obtener el título de Doctor en la Disciplina deseada
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesis_doctoral.
> 
> Sal U2



En mi universidad para optar a Ingeniero se aplican los dos, es un tomo con un marco teórico para poder implementar etc, análisis de resultados, todo, y se llama Proyecto de Tesis o Proyecto de Grado, saludos.


----------



## miguelus

Shevastation dijo:


> En mi universidad para optar a Ingeniero se aplican los dos, es un tomo con un marco teórico para poder implementar etc, análisis de resultados, todo, y se llama Proyecto de Tesis o Proyecto de Grado, saludos.



  De acuerdo, está visto que Andrómeda es otro mundo, 

Sal U2


----------



## opamp

Amigo Billygar, te recomendaría que ingreses al " Mercado Laboral", para que veas la "realidad" y reduzcas la brecha Teórica-práctica de lo que nos enseñan en la univ y lo que utilizan las empresas Mdernas, si puedes entran a practicar a una transnacional mejor.


----------



## aleximy

yo trabajo en astrofísica pero soy electrónico y lo que hago tiene que ver con antenas, es basicamente radioastronomía, te recomiendo esos temas ya que son muy interesantes, son telecomunicaciones puras y ademas son cosas no cuestionables puesto que son cosas que no se conocen, es decir te facilitan la presentacion o defensa del proyecto, si quieres puedo echarte la mano

saludos


----------



## Scooter

Como siempre el interesado no se interesó.


----------



## beli0406

como estan??? ahorita estoy necesitando tema urgente para mi proyecto de grad de electronica, algo innovador y que tenga como minimo 3 variables..!! xfa ayuda....


----------



## Diego German

Hola estimados foristas, yo estoy haciendo algo sobre* "Diseño del sistema eléctrico, respaldo energético y puesta a tierra para el Data Center"* de mi Univeridad, para obtener mi titulo en Ing. en Electrónica y Telecomunicaciones, mi tutor (director) de tesis me dice que aumente algo mas a mi tema que lo haga mas robusto, y quisiera que ustedes tengan la gentileza de ayudarme con algo, que podría aumentar, cambiar, para que mi tema sea mas viable, les estare eternamente agradecido 

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## ManuelaP

Shevastation dijo:


> Hola bueno yo estoy haciendo de tesis una evaluación de la tecnología WSN (Wireless Sensor Network) o redes de sensores inalambricos para una red de estaciones meteorológicas, WSN tiene muchas aplicaciones interesantes, se puede usar para medir la salud estructural de un puente por ejemplo, usando los acelerometros de los nodos, o ponerlo en pulseras para medir fluctuaciones en las dosis medicinales para pacientes con parkinson, para estaciones meteorológicas. Cualquier cosa avísame  saludos!.




Hola yo si quisiera información sobre lo que haces o hiciste, pero en realidad es una tesis o un proyecto funcional?


----------



## electroname

hola algunas sugerencias para tema de proyecto final de ing electronica


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=proyecto+final&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D1000607&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=4776j2105408j14


----------



## AriRojas

aleximy dijo:


> yo trabajo en astrofísica pero soy electrónico y lo que hago tiene que ver con antenas, es basicamente radioastronomía, te recomiendo esos temas ya que son muy interesantes, son telecomunicaciones puras y ademas son cosas no cuestionables puesto que son cosas que no se conocen, es decir te facilitan la presentacion o defensa del proyecto, si quieres puedo echarte la mano
> 
> saludos



Buenas tardes aleximy, actualmente estoy buscando un tema para el proyecto de titulación de la maestria y me agradó lo que comentaste ya que precisamente el grado lo obtendré en telecomunicaciones. Te agradecería pudieras comentarme más acerca de tu propuesta.


----------



## David Hector Calle

palurdo dijo:


> En su momento mi tesis tuvo que ver con RFID que aunque no es un tema nuevo siempre llama la atencion.
> 
> De todas formas si no tienes ideas trata de buscar una necesidad que no este cubierta o que su solucion se pueda mejorar.
> 
> Un buen recurso es el servicio de publicaciones de tu universidad.
> 
> 
> 
> tiene que ser sobre redes y comunicaciones o puede ser de electronica en general?



disculpa una consulta estuve viendo este tema de RFID, y queria consultarte como puedo sacar o realizar un perfil sobre este tema o en si con que lo puedo relacionar. espero en me puedas ayudar porfavor gracias.





aleximy dijo:


> yo trabajo en astrofísica pero soy electrónico y lo que hago tiene que ver con antenas, es basicamente radioastronomía, te recomiendo esos temas ya que son muy interesantes, son telecomunicaciones puras y ademas son cosas no cuestionables puesto que son cosas que no se conocen, es decir te facilitan la presentacion o defensa del proyecto, si quieres puedo echarte la mano
> 
> saludos



hola que tal mi nombre es David justamente estoy buscando un tema para mi proyecto de grado 
quisiera pedirte ayuda para esto ya que lei lo que publicaste y me intereso bastante dime como podriamos conversar acerca de esto porfavor realmente muy urgido con un tema.


----------



## AntenA-Boy

hola ,,con todo respeto,, pero la palabra "INGENIERO" viene de ingenio, que se podria traducir o entender mejor como,,mente pensante,,mente agil. facilidad para desarrollar  y solucionar problemas,, ahora,,si vos estas afinales de tu carrera, y no sabes que desarrollar para la tesis,,con 6 meses de tiempo ! mmmmmm veo dificil que puedas encarar la mesa de exemen final  y te maten a preguntas , mas si no sabes o no podes desarrollar tu propia tesis, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entretenete un poco 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=tesis&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=768j156800j5

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=4232j1622976j14


----------



## fabian89

Saludos, me llamo fabian , estoy realizando un proyecto de investigación en telecomunicaciones 
específicamente en radioastronomia , e indagado un poco sobre el tema pero la información es poca y no encuentro mucho sobre el tema solo experiencias caseras , necesito una mano para poder ajustar mas lo que voy hacer sobre este tema . cualquier colaboración es bienvenida gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

fabian89 dijo:


> Saludos, me llamo fabian , estoy realizando un proyecto de investigación en telecomunicaciones
> específicamente en radioastronomia , e indagado un poco sobre el tema pero la información es poca y no encuentro mucho sobre el tema solo experiencias caseras , necesito una mano para poder ajustar mas _*lo que voy hacer sobre este tema*_ . cualquier colaboración es bienvenida gracias



¿ Y que sería eso ?


----------



## palurdo

Busca información sobre "teledetección". En la Asociación Española de Teledetección tienes cosas que son muy interesantes sobre sistemas espaciales.


----------



## Fogonazo

En una época atendía el *IAR* (*I*nstituto *A*rgentino de *R*adioastronomía) dentro del Parque Parque Pereyra Iraola y empleaban para el posicionamiento automático de una antena parabólica una Commodore 64 





Esto cuando la Commodore 64 era absolutamente obsoleta. 
Ingenio, ganas y garra mediante suplieron la falta de recursos.


----------



## Foriloize

Saludos y pedirles ayuda para un proyecto de grado... ya que el que estaba haciendo (Telecentros) no me daran el aval que requiere la Universidad.... 
Trabajo en una empresa de eventos de cocteleria y esta empresa tiene varias sucursales en diferentes departamentos... podria realizar algun proyecto de telecomunicaciones sobre esa base? mil gracias por la ayuda de antemano.. ...


----------



## Scooter

http://www.cyberhades.com/2015/06/1...ccion-y-el-aire-acondicionado-de-19-colegios/


----------

